# Lavender Wine



## bitterbad (Sep 23, 2022)

Got a bush of lavender and I don't know what to do with it. I made some extract but I also don't know what to do with that. Thinking I might make it into wine, also thinking I might just add it to mead, even thinking about using it in beer. Might even use it in my dogwood berry wine that I mentioned in another thread. I'm kind of in over my head in things to make wine with. There's a recipe on lavender wine on this forum already but that person made with with bought dry lavender, whereas if I end up doing this it will be with fresh, moist lavender.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 23, 2022)

Ah, lavender wine is on my list, too!

I believe the ratio of dried flowers to fresh is 1:8. Most recipes I've seen use 1 - 1 1/2 pints fresh.

Also, flowers can be frozen. That's where my gallon of flowers is now. Going that route would give you time to think and plan.


----------



## bitterbad (Sep 24, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Ah, lavender wine is on my list, too!
> 
> I believe the ratio of dried flowers to fresh is 1:8. Most recipes I've seen use 1 - 1 1/2 pints fresh.
> 
> Also, flowers can be frozen. That's where my gallon of flowers is now. Going that route would give you time to think and plan.


Alas my freezer will never not be full of things to be made into wine.....


----------



## Raptor99 (Sep 26, 2022)

Two years ago, I wanted to try lavender wine or mead. My lavender didn't have many flowers on it, but I read that you could make tea from the leaves as well. So I harvested some leaves and made tea from them. I didn't really like the flavor, so I didn't make the wine. (Taste everything first!) Maybe it would have been better with the flowers.

I could see a tiny amount of lavender as a background flavor in another wine, such as pear wine.


----------

